# DIY Wild Game Water station



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

The extreme drought has finally taken its toll on the stock tank at the ranch. Now the only water is in the cattle troughs which are located in the front of the property where we run cattle. The troughs are in the cleared fields and are really out in the open so I do not think wild game uses them or if they do it is probably at night. That being said... now Saturday seemed like a great time to get some water stations set up. I had picked up (2) 275 gallon totes a while back that I had been looking to put to some kind of use so this seemed like the perfect opportunity. The parts list included 2" adapters (both male and female since I could not remember how the valve on the tote was set up) reducers 2" down to 1/2", 1/2" 90's, 1/2" pvc pipe, pvc cleaner and glue, 1/2" unions (just in case I have to take it apart in the future, a 80lb bag of maximizer and a waterer with a built in float available at tractor supply http://www.tractorsupply.com/equine...se-feeders-waterers/automatic-waterer-5070000

A buddy and I got after it Saturday. Once the tote was filled and placed on location we began digging out the area for the pipe and waterer. We then began to put the plumbing together and noticed that the threads on the 2" valve did not want to thread onto the 2" adapter. After messing with it for 5 or ten minutes it was back to the drawing board. Luckily there was an old hose with a 2" quick connect sitting in a storage trailer that fit on the valve perfectly. We improvised and cut the hose down and glued it into the adapter and then glued the reducer to the adapter. We then layed out the pipe and mixed up the maximizer and set the waterer in it. The thought was that it would add a little weight and keep animals from moving the bowl around and breaking the pipe. Once everything was glued together we opened the valve on the tote and she filled up nice and slow. The next one went much smother and the adapter went right on the valve. Time will tell how well they will hold up. Here are a few pics.

*Improvisation*




































*View from my tree*










*Station #2*


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Very nice set up.

Is it in a pen? If you have hogs or cattle in the area, I wonder how the waterer/float system will handle their abuse.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Pretty sweet, you should rig up a simple water collection system so it automatically fills itself too


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Nice job!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

I've got 3 totes filling two old bathtubs with float control.
Deer in Utopia are going through about 300-400 gallons a week.


----------



## BigO'sLures (Jun 6, 2011)

thats cool


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

how are yall refilling your totes?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

mustangeric said:


> how are yall refilling your totes?


All three of mine are within a 100' garden hose reach coming out of the pump house.


----------



## benthook1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*water 'em*

very cool and well done , as dry as it has been you'll have them standing in line for sure !!! :cop:

-bhook


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's an update on my water stations here in Utopia.
Right now it looks like they are going through 300-400 gallons a week.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I rigged up something very similar on my property in Bertram for the wildlife but with a raincatcher setup. Unfortunately with no rain I have to carry water in to fill it up.


----------



## Tsip (May 21, 2004)

I'm looking at seeting up similar stuff for several of our properties. Can I get some stats on the pics I've seen with how long the water refills have lasted this summer? I'm trying to figure out how big a tank I need for our property based on refill rate and how often we realistically make it out there.

Thanks,
Tsip


----------

